# اربعون طريقة لتريع الجهاز........................



## kalimooo (2 يناير 2009)

.هذه موسوعة كاملة... لطرق تقوم بعملها وتجعل الويندوز(إكس بي فقط)في قمة العمل والسرعة
والأداء..ولا أروع... لازم أول طبعا تحول الويندوز إنجليزي عشان الشرح على الويندوز الإنجليزي
للتحويل اذهب إلى ابدأ>لوحة التحكم>الإعدادات الإقليمية وخيارات اللغة...>اختر لسان"لغات" وحول اللغة في الأسفل إلى ENGLISH


وبعدين انتقل إلى اللسان الذي بجواره اللي هوة"خيارات متقدمة"
اضغط عليه حتلاقي مربع صغير في الأسفل أمامه نص..اضغط على المربع وحط جواته صح.
وبعدين موافق.
حتجيك رسالة تقول إنو لازم تعمل ريستارت...
اعمل ريستارت وبعدين شوف كيف صار جهازك إنجليزي بالكامل!!من الألف للياء..

أوكي نبدأ الشرح

أولا:طرق تقوم بعملها لتسريع الويندوز مرة واحدة فقط ولا تكررها أبدا:

1- start
2- run
3- Rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks
4-ok

1-start
2- run
3-gpedit.msc
4-Local Computer Policy
5-Administrative Templates
6-Network
7-QoS Packet Scheduler
8- من على اليمين اختار Limit Reservable Bandwidth واضغط مرتين عليها
9- حطوه على Enabled وحطوا القيمة اللي تحت 0 صفر
بعدين اوكي.
ثم ريستارت

-start
2- run
3-services.msc
4-ok
5-من على يمين الشاشة Indexing Service
6-اضغطوا مرتين عليها واختاروا Disable لا احد يحط stop بس خلوها Disable بعدين ok

1-start
2-run
3-regedit
واتبعو المسار هذا
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
SYSTEM
CurrentControlSet
Control
Session Manager
Memory Management
ومن على يمين الشاشة
SecondLevelDataCache مرتين اضغطوا عليها
واختاروا decimal وغيروا القيمة الى 256 بعدين اوكي واطلعوا

يمين على My Computer
Properties
Hardware
Device Manager
IDE/ATAATAPI Controllers
اضغطوا مرتين على Primary IDE Channel
Advanced
عند Device 0 و Device 1
وغيروا Transfer Mode
DMA if Available للثنتين 0 و 1
نفس الخطوات تطبق على Secondary Channel


من يعاني من انقطاع الاتصال في ويندوز xp

اعمل الاتي

اذهب الى سجل النظام و ذلك من ابدأ ثم تشغيل ثم كتابة regedit ثم اضغط موافق. و هناك اذهب الى HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrectControlSet\Servic

es\Tcpip Parameters و قم بتغيير قيمة المفتاح التالي من 240 الى 30 :


اسم المفتاح

TcpTimedWaitDelay

اذا لم تجد المفتاح السابق فقم بإنشائه و هو من النوع DWORD Value و لإنشائه :

من القائمة اذهب الى تحرير ثم جديد ثم قيمة DWORD و قم بتسميته بالإسم TcpTimedWaitDelay و أعطه القيمة العشرية 30.

- إضغط على الساعه التى بالأسفل ... سوف تفتح لك الساعه ... اختر منها Internet Time ...
ثم قم بأالغاء علامه الصح التى على العباره الاولى وهى :
Automatically synchrinize with an Internet Time Server
فلا حاجة لأن يكون توقيت الانترنت بتاعك موافقا للتوقيت العالمي.

- التخلص من شكل الاكس بى العام ... يعني الاستايل والرجوع للاستايل القديم مثل ستايل ويندوز 98 وملينيوم و 2000
الطريقه كتالى :
بالضغط رايت كليك على My computer واختيار proparties ...
ثم من الأعلى اختر Advanced ...
ثم اختر Settings ثم سوف تظهر لك نافذه جديده اختر منها الاختيار الثالث

من قائمة ابدأ “Start” اختر امر "تشغيل" “Run”.

- ثم اكتب : regedit ستظهر لك قائمة الريجيستر “Registry Editor”.

- اختر منها : HKEY_CURRENT_USER بالضغط عليه مرتين حتى يتفرع الى عدة فروع.

- ثم اختر “Control Panel” بالضغط عليه مرتين , ثم اضغط على" desktop".

- سترى بعد ذلك القائمة الخاصة بــ desktop على اليسار,اضغط الان بزر الفأرة الايمن على desktop ستفتح لك قائمة اختر منها: New, ومن قائمة New اختر امر: string Value.

- ستفتح بذلك ملفا جديدا قم باعادة تسميته الى: MenuShowDelay, بنفس هذه الاحرف تماما.وتستطيع ايضا اعادة تسميته بالضغط عليه بزر الفأرة الايمن واختيار “Rename”.

- بعد ان تغير اسم الملف , اضغط عليه بزر الفأرة الايمن واختر”Modify” ,سيظهر لك مربعا صغيرا بعنوان “Edit String” اكتب فيه الرقم: 0

- بعد ذلك اعد تشغيل الجهاز وستلاحظ الفرق في سرعة فتح ملفاتك وبرامجك

من قائمة "ابدأ" اختر امر “Run” ثم اكتب: msconfig

- ستظهر لك نافذة اختر منها امر: بدأ التشغيل “start up"

بعد ذلك سترى قائمة بالبرامج التي تشتغل مع بداية التشغيل , أزل العلامة من أمام البرامج التي لا تريد ان تشتغل مع بداية التشغيل, مع ملاحظة أن بعض البر امج والتي ترى انها مهمة يجب ان تترك دون تغيير.

كليك يمين على سطح المكتب واختر properties

- settings



أختر العمق اللونى 16 فهو الافضل للكثير من المستخدمين ما عدا المستخدمين المتخصصين فى مجال الصور والجرافيك ..يعني إنت يا فلاشيين ما أنصحكم بهذي الطريقة...ليش؟؟لأنكم مصممين

الآن ننتقل إلى طرق يجب عملها كل أسبوعين على الأقل (حسب الاستخدام وهذه الطرق ينصح بها بشدة)

الغاء ملفات الانترنت المؤقتة والكوكيز :-

من المتصفح ( أو على سطح المكتب عند ايقونة الأنترنت كليك يمين properties )
أدوات tools
خيارات الانترنت properties
عام general
حذف الكوكيز
حذف الملفات

عمل تنظيف للقرص وهذه شرحتها من قبل
كليك يمين على الدرايف

اختار خصاص propertiss
ثم تنظيف القرص clean
وضع صح على مل الخيارات ما عدا مملفات إعداد office إن كانت موجودة...
ثم أوكي

عمل تفحص للقرص
عند الدرايف

كليك يمين

اختار خصائص properties
ادوات tools
فحص check

تجيك صفحة فيها مربعين...حط صح على المربعين ثم موافق...وفي المرة القادمة عندما تشغل جهازك تجيك شاشة زرقا فيها فحص...سيبها ألين ما تخلص...وجهازك راح ترتفع كفاءته ودقته...
كرر ذلك عند كل درايف

عمل الغاء التجزئة
من الدرايف

كليك يمين

اختار خصائص properties
ادوات tools
الغاء التجزئة defragment
وهذا مهم جدا جدا

والآن أهم شي واللي كلكم تحبوه..طريقة تسريع التصفح دون أي برامج!!
اتبع الآتي..

ادخل للريجستري من خلال ابدا ثم تشغيل واكتب Regedit
واذهب الى التالي:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Software
Microsoft
Windows
CurrentVersion
Explorer
RemoteComputer
NameSpace

ستجد أسفل منها القيمة التالية:
{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}
تأكد من القيمة أنها هي!!

اذا كانت هي فاحذفها وذلك بالضغط على الزر الأيمن للفأرة واختيار Delete.
ستلاحظ سرعة في التصفح.

إنشاء مستند جديد في Notepad أو المفكرة و وأنسخ الأسطر التالية:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servi


ces\Dnscache\Parameters]
"CacheHashTableBucketSize"=dword:00000001
"CacheHashTableSize"=dword:00000180
"MaxCacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000fa00
"MaxSOACacheEntryTtlLimit"=dword:0000012d

ثم حفظ الملف باسم : dnscache.reg


بعد حفظ الملف قم بإغلاقه ثم فتح المجلد الذي يحتوي عليه و انقر عليه مرتين ثم اضغط موافق عند ظهور رسالة تبلغك بإضافة الملف الى سجل النظام

اذهب الى ابدأ ثم تشغيل و اكتب gpedit.msc ثم موافق.

اذهب من local computer policy (النهج الكمبيوتر المحلي) ثم من تكوين الكمبيوتر اذهب الى administrative templates (قوالب الإدارة) ثم الى network ثم اضغط على QoS Packet Scheduler و من النافذة المقابلة انقر مرتين على limit reservable bandwidth و اختر تمكين enabled ومن Bandwidth limit % غير الرقم من 20 الى 0 ثم موافق و أعد تشغيل الجهاز

والآن مع الأمان..غلق المنافذ المفتوحة وهي تؤدي للسرعة أيضاً

بالتوفيق احبابي


----------



## rana1981 (2 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يا كليمو 
الرب يبارك ايامك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يناير 2009)

*طرق روعه فعلا يا كليموووووووووووووووووو
يارب دايما تفيدنا بنصايحك الغاليه
والطرق البسيطه دى
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

*شكرا كتيييير كليمو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 يناير 2009)

*معلومات جميله جدااا


شكرا استاذي كليم​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

rana1981

جزيل الشكر لمرورك اختي

ربنا يباركك 

سلام السيح


----------



## zama (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2009)

كوكى

اشكرك لمرورك الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

راااااااااائع يا كليمو 

ميررررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الوداعة (5 يناير 2009)

*إيه الجمال ده يا كليمو ، 
بصراحة روعة ،
 يسوع يعوضك على مجهودك الرائع .











*​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (5 يناير 2009)

الاخ كليمو
اشكرك جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والرب يبارك حياتك
تحياتي​


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa

مرورك عزيز اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي مايك

مرورك نور

سلام المسيح


----------

